# Looking to shed a few pounds!!!!!



## rsbhunter (Jun 26, 2007)

This one is alot like the others, but i have a Win. 223 WSSM bull bbl, an RRA NM A4 .Both get heavy after even half a day walking and calling, so i'm looking for a really light rig....if you bought one of the following, which would you buy, and of course why? I'm looking at one of these three, it will be in .223 caliber...Stevens 200 , Howa Ranchland, or a CZ......ANY help, thoughts would be appreciated...rsbhunter This will have a compact 2-7 or 3-9 scope also to save weight....it will be used for coyotes :sniper:


----------



## Flight Medic (Feb 27, 2008)

I have a Howa 1500 and although it is not the lightest rifle out there, it is not very heavy. It does come with a good 3x9x42 and a hoage stock, very accurate and nice for the money ($475).


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Tikka isn't a bad choice either. reasonable price too.

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I know those stevens 200s are pretty light. I think the CZ's are too, aren't they?


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

another vote for the howa,like oneof the others said you can also get it in a package with a nikkosterling scope for a great price, check it out at legacysports.com


----------



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

Have a Tikka Lite and I love it, could carry it all day long!


----------



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

Have a Tikka Lite and I love it, could carry it all day long!


----------



## MathewsOutback (Dec 11, 2007)

Have a Tikka Lite and I love it, could carry it all day long!


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

he likes his Tikka so much he posted 3 times!! lol


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I looked at a Howa 1500 at a gunshow, and I have to say, I liked the feel of it. You can't go wrong with a good ol' Ruger either. but it's all personal opinion. Some love em' (me) some don't. Just thought I'd throw that in there. :sniper:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

The weatherby vanguard and the howa 1500 are very similar. That is why I bought my vanguard - I liked the feel of it. It is a little heavier than other guns but the feel of it outweighs it's weight.


----------

